# versajet



## sevans01 (Oct 20, 2009)

does anyone know how to code for versajet?  Is it billable?  would I use debridement codes?  from what I am reading since its not excisional debridement I cant bill the debridement codes but maybe someone has some other info/knowledge on versajet.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Oct 20, 2009)

*Versajet*

I went to the website for Versajet but could not find anything regarding CPT codes. I did see a video clip of how it works. I am thinking maybe the non-excisional debridement codes 97597 or 97598. 
Maybe you could call the company and see if they have any suggestions.

Monika


----------

